# Looking for software to track customers in the Tree Service Industry



## patrickdavies (Jan 16, 2002)

Looking for advice on software products designed specifically for the Tree Service Industry. Id you have any info please pass it on.


----------



## Shespen (Jan 17, 2002)

Sorry Pat but there doesn't seem to be much out there for any service industry. There is scads of programs for the retail industry but programmers don't seem to realize that service is an industry too. I've been looking for a program myself for years that would integrate with Quikbooks or any other bookkeeping program. Ideally I would like to find one that will take you from estimate to closeout to billing and recievables without retyping everything. I would think that someone would put one together that was broad enough to use with a variety of service industries but there must be something that scares them away. If you find one let me know and post it here. I don't think that any of us likes doing paperwork and anything that would help eliminate it would be worth paying extra for. mean while I guess that I will just keep a sharp pencil.


----------



## Treeman14 (Jan 17, 2002)

There are several products available. Unfortunately, I haven't used any of them. We just use Quickbooks since we're sort of small-time(2 crews, 6 employees). The January issue of Tree Care Industry magazine has a review of some of them: ArborGold Software by Tree Management Systems, Arbor Computer Systems, ArborSoftWorx(FKA ArborWare) by Creative Automation Solutions, Service Solutions by Practical Solutions, and ServicePro by Service Communication Software. I haven't read the reviews yet. Just got my issue yesterday. Prices range from $1,000 on up to several thousands. Once business picks up again, I'll probably look into some of these programs. Right now we're slow and I'm broke.


----------



## patrickdavies (Jan 17, 2002)

Thanks for your responses, The only program that I have been able to find is called "Lawn Monkey" www.lawnmonkey.com. I like the interface with Quickbooks but unfortunately it is still designed for spraying and lawn mowing. It is a really nice software package but I want to locate something else to compare to it. If you here of anything please let me know.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jan 17, 2002)

I looked at Arborware ArborGold. Both seem to be rather good peices. You can track product usage and store EPA no.s do chemical reports and such.


----------



## Toddppm (Jan 17, 2002)

Check into Clip they have a website somewhere, mostly for a lawn service but has different modules for tree care and other stuff. never used it myself but seems to be popular?


----------



## Diana Cardillo (Jan 25, 2002)

*ArborSoftWorx*

To learn more about ArborSoftWorx's commercial product, (ArborWare) please visit our site: www.ArborSoftWorx.com, or call us toll-free at 1800-49-ARBOR. We'd be happy to answer your questions.


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 1, 2011)

patrickdavies said:


> Looking for advice on software products designed specifically for the Tree Service Industry. Id you have any info please pass it on.


 
We use ArborGold, ties in with MapPoint (or internet based mapping), and QuickBooks.

Tracks services, materials, equipment, maintenance schedules, employees, jobs, sends out letters to customers, etc..

Can be linked into remotely by field guys using PDA, and they can update job status real time from field.

Not inexpensive, but does the job.


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 1, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> We use ArborGold, ties in with MapPoint (or internet based mapping), and QuickBooks.
> 
> Tracks services, materials, equipment, maintenance schedules, employees, jobs, sends out letters to customers, etc..
> 
> ...


 
Sounds ballsy. Can you link it to GPS trackers for the equipment?


----------



## TreeClimber57 (Jan 1, 2011)

ducaticorse said:


> Sounds ballsy. Can you link it to GPS trackers for the equipment?


 
That I can't answer.. but can look. Something I have never wanted to do.. what exactly are you thinking.. something to track where equipment went, where it was and at what time?


----------



## ducaticorse (Jan 1, 2011)

TreeClimber57 said:


> That I can't answer.. but can look. Something I have never wanted to do.. what exactly are you thinking.. something to track where equipment went, where it was and at what time?


 
Exactly. I'm not with my trucks all the time. There are too many people who come up to trucks and ask for work to be done when we come to neighborhoods. There is a large amount of money to loose by unscheduled/unsupervised work being done. 

I know there is stand alone software to track trucks, I am wondering if your specific management software can incorporate GPS tracking.


----------



## mardy.miami (Jan 2, 2011)

*tree software*



patrickdavies said:


> Thanks for your responses, The only program that I have been able to find is called "Lawn Monkey" QXpress Scheduling Software for QuickBooks. Scheduling software for field service companies. I like the interface with Quickbooks but unfortunately it is still designed for spraying and lawn mowing. It is a really nice software package but I want to locate something else to compare to it. If you here of anything please let me know.


 
We use arbor gold hard to get used to but once you do you will like it. The only functional software I've seen.


----------

